# ILR processing times



## lostinscotland (Jan 7, 2011)

Hiyas,

I'm set to apply for my ILR visa at the end of Feb as it expires March 17th. I'm all scheduled to take the Life in the UK test as well.

Does anyone know how long they are taking to process just now? I'm really upset because we're supposed to travel back to California in June for my son's first birthday. None of my family have met him yet and I'm really worried!

I know the site says it can take up to six months, but I'm hoping to find a definite answer somewhere! We haven't booked our flights yet, but I want to know if still planning for June is futile.

Thanks!


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Have you considered going for an in person appointment? Also, it's not a good idea to book any travel before actually receiving the visa/ILR.


----------



## lostinscotland (Jan 7, 2011)

We just don't have the extra money to go in person . It's £1350 for in person now and £972 by post. We just can't afford it. We're barely getting the £972 together .


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

I don't think there is a definitive answer unfortunately, other than it could take up to 6 months by post. Other than that it depends on staffing and how many applications are received to be processed. There is probably a backlog now due to the Christmas holidays. But, something to think about that isn't going to ease your worry: there are big changes expected in April, so it's expected that lots of people will be trying to get their applications in for various visas ahead of those changes which will undoubtably increase processing times.

Sorry, I know that's not the news you were looking for.


----------



## lostinscotland (Jan 7, 2011)

I'll just have to talk to my husband. We may just have to scrape up the money and go for premium. It's the only way I can assure that we'll go in June. Ugh. I hate the cost! It's so much for something so simple!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Latest processing time for ILR postal application is 14-16 weeks on average, though a few lucky ones get it in 10 weeks and others have to wait 20+ weeks.

I suggest you scrape money together to go for premium service - even get a bank overdraft, it's well worth it!


----------

